# Advice Needed: Roubaix Comp Ultegra vs Expert



## josefat1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey all, I wasn't sure if I should post this in the beginner advice or here but here it goes. I've been a mountain biker for years and I'll probably be buying my first road bike in April. I've decided the Roubaix will be good for the type of riding I will be doing and have been fit at a LBS. My question comes from some interesting advice I received. One shop offered to upgrade the Comp model with Ultegra components for cost, while another recommended spending that money to get the Expert model because of the better frame. I was wondering if this was good advice- is the frame a better place to spend money than components? Thanks.


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

The Expert model has 10r carbon (comp has 8r), it will be a bit lighter and stiffer. If it were me, I'd buy the expert.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Just buy the Expert and be done with it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

josefat1 said:


> Hey all, I wasn't sure if I should post this in the beginner advice or here but here it goes. I've been a mountain biker for years and I'll probably be buying my first road bike in April. I've decided the Roubaix will be good for the type of riding I will be doing and have been fit at a LBS. My question comes from some interesting advice I received. One shop offered to upgrade the Comp model with Ultegra components for cost, while another recommended spending that money to get the Expert model because of the better frame. I was wondering if this was good advice- *is the frame a better place to spend money than components? * Thanks.


Without knowing some details (prices/ which Ultegra group is being offered), I think it's hard to offer reliable advice, but I'm of the opinion that since the frame is the heart of the bike, that's where the priority should be. 

In this case however, since we're comparing similar framesets, I don't think that's as much of a concern. Beyond the Expert being slightly lighter and slightly stiffer, I doubt you'd ever notice the difference in day to day riding, and the 105 group on the Comp is (IME) pretty near bulletproof.

One last thought. If you do go for the Ultegra upgrade, make sure you know whether or not it's FULL Ultegra. Some shops offer these types of swaps because they have spare parts from other builds - many of which aren't full groups.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

What is the price difference?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The Expert comes with the full ultegra and for the price is really the better value here from the research I did.


----------



## josefat1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info, this forum has been a great help for making such a big decision. It sounds upgrading components is not the best plan and if I want Ultegra I should spend more for the expert. I haven't decided which way to go yet, but the reasoning makes sense to me. Thanks again.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I think you could get more useful help with a few more details about your decision. 

What are the details of the upgrade to the Comp? Full Ultegra group? What wheels? What would be the price for the upgraded Comp and what price are they asking for the Expert?

Aside from the differences in the frame (weight, carbon level, internal cable routing, design changes for better stiffness/compliance), and the Ultegra components, the Expert comes with upgraded wheels and several other pieces. The upgraded Comp would have to have a significantly lower price than the Expert to be a good deal. But at the right price, it might be the way to go.

BTW, I have been riding a '11 Roubaix Expert since December and I absolutely love the bike. every ride I find excuses to go further than I was planning to go.


----------

